# Young's Gastro frozen fish



## Mark Parrott (Jan 22, 2016)

Hi,
I always go over my brothers for dinner on a Thursday.  I specifically told him that he must do a low carb meal, but despite the fact that he is also type 2, he doesn't know what low carb is!  Anyway, he served up Young's Gastro fish (black pepper coating), brocolli spears (cooked to buggery!) and new potatoes in skins.  I haven't touch potatoes since being diagnosed.  Anyway, ate it all, but only had 2 potatoes.  I told him not to bother with pudding, but he did anyway.  It was a sugar free jelly with fruit, angel delight (found out later this wasn't sugar free) and topped with squirty cream & a fan wafer.  Anyway, I ate it as an experiment.  BS before dinner was 7.2, my lowest ever reading!  2 hours after it was 14.7.  That's a big jump but to tell the truth thought it would be worse.  1 hour after that, 10.8.  I have come to the conclusion that it was the angel delight, seeing as it dropped quite quick.  Was the fish a good idea?  May try that again.


----------



## Northerner (Jan 22, 2016)

I think you are probably right about the Angel Delight - quick spike then quick drop. With diabetes your pancreas can lag behind a bit so the sugar rush provided by the AD would prompt extra insulin from your pancreas, which would them drop you fairly quickly. Worth repeating the meal without the AD to see what the impact is


----------



## Robin (Jan 22, 2016)

Youngs sea salt and black pepper coated fish seems to contain 12 grams of carb per 100 grams, and the next ingredient after fish (75%) is wheat flour, so that's where the carbs in that are! It would be better to buy plain fish and put your own salt and pepper on, or the slightest dusting of flour to keep the carbs down.


----------



## Lynn Davies (Jan 22, 2016)

Or get the packs of marinated salmon from Aldi  they are yummmmmm


----------



## Mark Parrott (Jan 22, 2016)

Got fish again tonight, but it will be steamed with a Mediterranean topping.  It's in the Daily Mail pull-out that a friend sent me.  An 8 week plan to reverse diabetes, apparently.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Jan 22, 2016)

Lynn Davies said:


> Or get the packs of marinated salmon from Aldi  they are yummmmmm


I love salmon!  Unfortunately the wife hates it.


----------



## Lynn Davies (Jan 22, 2016)

Look on the bright side then - you can have both pieces!

Just had a look at the Daily Fail website - spotted No Carb Bircher (whatever a bircher may be?)  Its got Apple Juice, yogurt, raisins.  Since when have those ingredients been no carb!!

Raisins?  Little sugar bombs 

Some nice looking recipes though.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/a...-Type-2-diabetes-best-s-tasty-way-health.html

Just googled Bircher - seems we are back to 'bird food'!


----------



## Mark Parrott (Jan 22, 2016)

Lynn Davies said:


> Look on the bright side then - you can have both pieces!


----------



## KateR (Jan 23, 2016)

Lynn Davies said:


> Or get the packs of marinated salmon from Aldi  they are yummmmmm


They are lovely!


----------

